# Eagle crest or Seventh mountain?



## Tacoma (Aug 8, 2020)

So last year we had a holiday planned that included 5 nights at Seventh Mountain. We checked in but had to immediately leave due to a family emergency. Planning to try again for next summer. I noticed Seventh Mountain is considerably more points than Eagle crest.  Is it worth it to be closer to Bend or should I book Eagle Crest?


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 8, 2020)

I have only stayed at Seventh Mountain a couple times years ago. We have never stayed at Eagle Crest. Seventh Mountain is closer to Bend. I would prefer Eagle Crest. You will have to drive to go any where. It is about a 25 minute drive from Eagle Crest to  downtown Bend. It is about a 12 to 15 minute drive from Seventh Mountain to downtown Bend.

Depending on what you like to do there is the Bend Distellery, town of Sisters, and High Desert Museum.


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 8, 2020)

We have gone to both several times.   I prefer to be at 7th Mountain due to location.  Easy  for tubing, rafting, kayaking not to mention the breweries and restaurants.   Although it's hard to say what will remain after 2020.  But we will continue to  book there when possible. 

If the lodging itself is more important, the chalet's at Eagle Crest are much nicer.  The units at 7th Mountain can be a bit funky in shape and layout.   Just what they had to do to convert I think. 

Both areas have biking and hiking.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 8, 2020)

I like Eagle Crest best but I do like Inn at the Seventh Mountain in the winter better. 

Bill


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks sounds like both are good. I know we won't need a chalet since it will likely be 2 of us so my plan is book Seventh Mountain since I will likely have lot of points left considering all of the covid cancellations. I did find their sales department there pushy. We avoided committing by saying we might be forced to leave early and we did. Just checked in and checked our email and then immediately left so they knew we were telling the truth. Have to figure out a plan to avoid the sales pitch next year.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Aug 10, 2020)

We spent a week at Eagle Crest in June and loved it. If you like golf, you can't beat it: three 18-hole courses available on the property, which is huge and beautifully-maintained. Eagle Crest is a few miles from Redmond, which is a pleasant community with many restaurant choices. And it's much closer to Sisters, which is a lovely little town flanked by spectacular 10,000 foot peaks.


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 11, 2020)

We are not golfers but the small town of Redmond and Sisters both sound lovely. No matter which resort we ultimately choose I imagine we will try and get to both of those towns.


----------

